# Denon 1910 Help.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello all, I have had my Denon 1910 for about a week or so I have been trying for the life of me to figure out why the Pass through is not working. I have read the manual I have looked online for some answers but I could not find one. I have the PS3 hooked via HDMI in the first HDMI slot and it works as long as the receiver is on, but when I turn it off the Video goes to. Any help will be most appreciated. 

P.S. Lesson learned next time I will just ask the question here.:doh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Most AVRs don't output anything via HDMI if they are not on.

To clarify, yourPS# is connected to your Denon AVR, and the Denon connected to your TV. If the AVR is on, you get video to the TV and audio out the speakers connected to your Denon. If you turn you AVR off, you get no audio video.

Is this correct?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Marshall, that is right I get nothing once the Denon is turned off.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Unless I'm mistaken, that's the way it should be. If you want audio when the AVR is off, you need to run a separate audio cable.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Marshall I get nothing no video or audio at all, the TV screen goes black, I thought with pass through I would at least get video.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Nope, HDMI scaling is an active process, so it needs electricity. Can you send me a link of where you see this "pass-through" mentioned, and I might be able to shed more light on what it means?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I took this from Denon's website:

 
  


















[AVR-1910] 7.1 CH A/V Home Theater Multi-Source/Multi-Zone Receiver 



90 watts per channel x 7 channels
Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Digital Surround EX, Dolby Pro Logic IIz decoding
DTS-HD Master Audio, DTS-HD High Resolution, DTS ES 6.1 Discrete, DTS ES 6.1 Matrix, DTS Neo:6 decoding
Anchor Bay VRS advanced analog and digital video upconversion and deinterlacing with 1080p 24Hz/60Hz pass-through
Audyssey MultEQ automatic room acoustic measuring and correction system
Audyssey Dynamic Volume, Audyssey Dynamic EQ
Sirius satellite ready
4 HDMI inputs, 2 component inputs
I don't have the AVR doing upconversion that is handled by the PS3, if I understand your question right.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

That just means that a 1080p source input via hdmi will be output via HDMI without additional scaling/processing, but the AVR still needs to be on to get video.

What instances are you using the PS3 that you don't want your speakers on? You might consider an HDMI splitter to feed the AVR and TV separately.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I play sometimes to 3 or 4 in the morning and I don't want to wake the family, nothing is worse than having the wife nag:foottap: that early in the morning. I guess I might have to do that then, Thanks Marshall.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I'd say splitter, or just try headphones/mute. I like the headphones option, can't imaging playing is much fun without sound.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I play that late as well and use headphones. If its a game that audio doesn't matter like WipeOut HD I just turn the volume all the way down. Denons display a mute box on-screen, very annoying.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

The 1910 should be doing video passthrough when in standby mode, if you set the options. Look on pg 28 of the manual: you need to first enable HDMI Control. You can then, in the Standby Source, select whether it is the last HDMI source selected or one in particular. 

Bill


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Bill, I did what you said and it is working now the receiver is in standby and I am still getting video but the audio is a little sketchy.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm, well. I learn something new everyday. Glad to hear it's working and I hope the audio gets resolved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ares said:


> Thanks Bill, I did what you said and it is working now the receiver is in standby and I am still getting video but the audio is a little sketchy.


I think I've read in the avsforum thread that sometimes the PS3 doesn't recognize that the receiver has entered standby and change its audio format to 2.0 for the set. It appears that some people run a separate digital audio cable to the set, some change the PS3 to use PCM instead of bitstream, and some just toggle the audio source to ensure a new HDMI handshake takes place. So you may need to experiment. 

Good luck,
Bill


----------

